# Hair loss on legs...another post.



## Virginia (Mar 18, 2010)

One of my Dwarf Nigerian whethers is loosing hair on the back of his two rear legs.  From what I have found, sounds like he has some type of parasite or mite.  I started treating it with Blu-Kote on Tuesday but I think I may pick up some Ivomec today.  
A couple questions: 
1. What is the best way to get his weight for the med. calculation?  
2. After reading another post on here, it sounds like this could also be related to a selenium deficieny.  He has dry skin around his eyes, and noticable dry flaky skin when I brush him.  How can I rule out a selenium deficieny (other than have blood work done)?

His twin brother does not appear to have any of these symptoms.

Thanks, again, for your help.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Mar 20, 2010)

I am not sure that Blu-Kote will do anything for the hair loss.  If it is a parasite you may want to try one of the pour on wormers like Cydectin.  I use it as a pour on in the winter and it helps keep down the goat lice.  If you live east of the Mississippi good chance you have a lack of Selenium.  The only and best way to cure a selenium deficiency that has manifested is with a Bo-Se Shot from the vet.  When I way a small goat I stand on a bathroom scale, get my weight them pick up the goat and get the overall weight and subtract my weight.  For small goats and kids it is the best and most effective way to get accurate weight.  
Chris


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2010)

The only way to know if the goat is selenium deficient is the blood test. If your area is selenium deficient, then there is a good chance he may be deficient. I would get BoSe from your vet and give him 1cc per 40 lbs. 

I would get some Ivomec into him too for the parasites. Since he is a Nigerian, I would do what Griffin's Ark suggests and just weigh him on the bathroom scale.


----------



## ()relics (Mar 21, 2010)

First things first...The Ivomec is a good place to start.  Could be 1 of several external parasites and Ivo will take care of them all...No need to fecal or any of that other newbie stuff...treat him as if he has a parasite.  
     Secondly...if you have BoSe it isn't going to hurt him to give her some.  2.5cc per 100# is the dose I would go with...if the animal is small start with 1/2 cc...That is all I would do...Wait a few days to see if this clears it up before trying something else.I would assume a selenium defficiency and treat for it.  Blood work is not needed.  Also provide a loose mineral specifically formulated for goats.  This will help prevent future mineral problems...hopefully...
     The cydectin would be the last wormer I would try...I consider it "the nuclear option"...unless you have a had problems before with hard to kill worms/parasites....I believe Ivo is the best way to go for both internal and external parasites...given orally...there are several formulas available...all are similar but are diluted more or less thus all the administration rates are different...I use the .08% sheep drench and dose at 3cc per 18 #...but get whatever you can...If you have dosage questions just ask...There are several breeders/producers that read and post frequently that will be able to give you the"recommended" dosage...
  Weight?  I guess...but I look at animals everday...pick him up...You could use a weight tape...I guess...The vet uses 1 on our horses to get an estimate of their weight but it is only an estimate...and only because she can't "pick them up"...JME


----------



## Virginia (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for your great info. 

While I was at TSC today picking up extra syringes, the cashier mentioned that my goat may have something called Scratches or Dew Disease.  I looked on-line but didn't find mention about either one of these.  
Anyone heard of either of them?  

Meanwhile, I'm treating with ivermectin (I got his weight picking him up using my bathroom scale, thanks for the tip!).  I give minerals specifically for goats so I'm feeling like this is not necessarily a selenium deficiency.


----------



## Virginia (Mar 21, 2010)

One other question, should I also treat my other goat, too?  He has no signs or symptoms.

Thanks, again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 21, 2010)

I would go ahead and treat your other goat if they are living together.

Never heard of Scratches or Dew Disease.

Ivomec is a good place to start but don't be surprised if there is a selenium deficiency despite the mineral if you live in a selenium deficient area.


----------



## Virginia (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, I'll go ahead and treat my other goat, too.  If it is a parasite and the Ivomec works to treat it, when should I start seeing results?  I don't want to waste too much time waiting on the ivomectin to kick in if it really isn't parasites.  You know what I mean?  I plan to dose him every 2 weeks x 3.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not sure how long it takes to see results in goats but it takes a long time in alpacas. I guess the first sign would be no more hair loss. It takes a while for the hair to grow back in. I would follow through with the 3 shots of Ivomec. It won't hurt.


----------



## Virginia (Mar 21, 2010)

Good to know, thanks.   I appreciate all your help!!


----------



## Renegade (Mar 21, 2010)

I've never met a TSC employee that knows anything about animals. 
Scratches aka grease heel is seen in horses standing in wet muddy conditions. The skin is cracked and very painful. 
I've never seen it occur in any other species.

Donna


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2010)

> I've never met a TSC employee that knows anything about animals.


In that case, pleased to meet you.


----------



## ()relics (Mar 21, 2010)

...you beat me to it


----------

